# BREAKINGS NEWS!



## Blake Bowden (Dec 6, 2014)

***BREAKING NEWS***

Today at it's annual communication, The Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M. has formally approved inver-visitation privileges to the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas F & A.M.

Pictured: M.W. Jerry L. Martin and M.W. Wilbert M. Curtis.


----------



## otherstar (Dec 6, 2014)

It's about time!!! I'm so happy for the Craft...ALL of the Craft today!


----------



## ebojones (Dec 6, 2014)

Ohhhhhhh ...... Such a forward mothion. SMIB    Glory!!!


----------



## mkmulin (Dec 6, 2014)

SMIB


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 6, 2014)

!


----------



## John Schnitz (Dec 6, 2014)

Amen!!!!!!!! SMIB


----------



## Joey (Dec 6, 2014)

It's about dang time!! I'm glad!!


----------



## Bill Rose (Dec 6, 2014)

SMIB


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 6, 2014)

Halle $&@#%¥ lujah! Ten to go?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 6, 2014)

I have never been more proud to be a Texas Mason!!

Now let's get all the minor details worked out... We've got years to catch up on with good, like minded Brothers!!


----------



## JJones (Dec 6, 2014)

This is great news!


----------



## Michael Hatley (Dec 6, 2014)

Faith affirming.  I've used the word triumph today, and that is what it is.  For all those who worked toward it. For those of us who will enjoy it.  For those to come.  May we never take it for granted, Brethren.


----------



## japool (Dec 7, 2014)

SO MOTE IT BE!  Let's get visiting!


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 7, 2014)

MWPHAGLofTX has Quarterly Communication; GLofTX has Annual Communication.  In most states that have visitation the grand lines attend each others' GL meetings.  Grand lines this year - Please prepare your calendars accordingly!  Which quarterly would you like our grand line to attend?


----------



## japool (Dec 7, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> MWPHAGLofTX has Quarterly Communication; GLofTX has Annual Communication...Which quarterly would you like our grand line to attend?



Could we send at least one representative to all four?


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2014)

Blake Bowden said:


> ***BREAKING NEWS***
> 
> Today at it's annual communication, The Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M. has formally approved inver-visitation privileges to the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas F & A.M.
> 
> ...


What is the definition of inver-visition? It is not listed in Webster's Unabridged.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 7, 2014)

flash said:


> What is the definition of inver-visition? It is not listed in Webster's Unabridged.


In layman's terms,  we can visit each other accross Grand Jurisdictional lines.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Dec 7, 2014)

i believe he was attempting to be funny as it says "formally approved *inver*-visitation privileges."


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks like a typo to me...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MaineMason (Dec 7, 2014)

Best greetings to Texas from Maine and intervisitation. 
W. Harris
Jr. Deacon, Casco Lodge #36 Yarmouth Maine
32nd degree, Valley of Boston


----------



## MaineMason (Dec 7, 2014)

I should add: Cumberland-Mt.Vernon Chapter #1, Yarmouth.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Dec 7, 2014)

Correction:

The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas has only two Communications:


*Annual Communication* is held the 3rd week of June (Thursday - Sunday)
*Mid-Winter Communication* is held the 2nd week of November (Friday - Saturday)


----------



## Kentucky Mason (Dec 7, 2014)

Good news!!


----------



## Jorge Rojas Jr. (Dec 8, 2014)

Great News Brothers! This is a great step of progress for the Craft! A great Christmas gift! Be Blessed and may your families have a Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 20, 2015)

Its official!


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jan 20, 2015)

And I posted our letter and a picture of the two GL Officers to our site.


----------



## vangoedenaam (Jan 20, 2015)

About time, but very good news nonetheless. Lets now finally solve some of the world more serious problems.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jan 24, 2015)

There has been some confusion in the craft since this process has been progressing.   Seems there is a disgruntled group of people purportedly from the Grand Lodge of Texas that has been commandeering pictures and documents from both sites and posting them to a Facebook page.   I believe that the leadership of both Grand Lodges is aware of the issue.  This is the reason much of the information has been moved to the secure section of the Prince Hall  website.


----------

